# Today's Haul



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Did a little cigar shopping today at a few of my go to local B&Ms with the girlfriend and came home with some awesome sticks.










Oliva V maduro
Illusione Maduro (88, cg:4, hl) + Epernay
Viaje S&B (2 different releases) and Satori
Tatuaje lancero (about to smoke that now, smells INSANE)
Petit Tatuaje
Cain Daytona (my gf's favorite)
Vartan (house blend at Ambassador cigar made my Davidoff that they gave me)


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

sweet! which one burns first?


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Very Nice....


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Tatuaje lancero went down in smoke. It was my first lancero. It was awesome. Burn was great, flavor was awesome. I nubbed the hell out of it. My girlfriend is a tat fiend and thoroughly enjoyed it with me. I mostly buy Viaje's to spread around here on Puff because I know not everyone has the supply of them that I do. I have bought maybe 20-30 LE Viaje'st but only smoked 1, their regular production Oro. Can't wait to try the Illusione maduros, I hear great things.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice haul. :tu


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

can you let me know how the olivia v maduro compares to the olivia v please. considering picking up a box (us in canada have to go on reviews most of the times as b&m's here focus only on cc's...)
Olivia's are becoming one of my favourite "regular" cigars and I'm starting to like the maduro wrapper more and more
Thanks


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice selection of smokes! Thanks for sharing your pillage!


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

I would love to find a B&M that carries those Satori's! I first noticed them in another thread and fell in love, but cant find them anywhere! Share your thoughts on them once you get to'em.


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## pitt100 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Woot, nice shopping trip!


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

how does the bomb smoke?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Really digging up an old thread eh? Not sure which one you are referring to. Is it one of the Viaje S&Bs? If so, I wouldn't know. Not a Viaje fan, I reserve them for bombs since others appreciate them much more than I. Really enjoyed most of the other sticks though.


----------

